# Is my snake a normal



## servel20

Long story short, a month ago I went to the reptile store and picked a baby ball python. They had 5 normals and this one was the lightest and most unique looking one.

I picked it and the lady mentioned that i might be getting a deal because her boss mentioned this snake isn't a normal but did not have the time to confirm with the breeder.

What do you guys think, imo it's a very beautiful low pattern normal.


----------



## Malc

Visually its a normal, and a nice looking one at that. There is so much variation in normals, even in the same clutch, and unless you know the genes of its parents there is no way to confirm if there is anything else at play.


----------



## mooselee

Very pretty little normal.


----------



## LiasisUK

Its either a nice normal or a slightly below average enchi


----------



## servel20

LiasisUK said:


> Its either a nice normal or a slightly below average enchi


Thats what I thought at first, but her pattern isnt very blotchy and she has a perfect line going across her back. 

She also has a yellow/silver part of her eye which is very uncommon on normals.

Overall she's a gorgeous snake and has an amazing personality. She hasn't been aggressive or frightened once and eats every single week.


----------



## ian14

If it was sold as a normal, then that's what it is.


----------



## Malc

I have a theory that the genetics of the parents have an impact on the colouration and patterning of the normals that get thrown out. For example the normals that came about from a Lesser to a Lesser Pastel had a lot of blushing and the light brown had a yellow tinge. This is totally the opposite to my 12 year old female normal that has more white in the brown making it look grey. I'm also convinced that a normal from a pairing with enchi will have more of a reduced pattern than a normal from a pairing with mojave in the mix


----------



## ian14

Malc said:


> I have a theory that the genetics of the parents have an impact on the colouration and patterning of the normals that get thrown out. For example the normals that came about from a Lesser to a Lesser Pastel had a lot of blushing and the light brown had a yellow tinge. This is totally the opposite to my 12 year old female normal that has more white in the brown making it look grey. I'm also convinced that a normal from a pairing with enchi will have more of a reduced pattern than a normal from a pairing with mojave in the mix


I'm sure that's possible. Ultimately, the "wild type" siblings from a morph clutch will almost certainly still have morph genes in them.
Added to that the commercial scale breeding if the species. Its on a par with corns. And with corns now, you can guarantee that whatever visual morph you may breed or buy, it will have other hidden genes as a result of all the inbreeding that was needed to produce multi-gene morphs.
Stands to reason the same will be true with royals. The big difference is dominant genes, watered down over generations you could well end up with wild types that are just a bit different from one captured in the wild, but not enough to be a new morph.
If that makes sense 😄


----------



## wilkinss77

ian14 said:


> If it was sold as a normal, then that's what it is.


But the OP said the shop told them that it might not be a normal.


----------



## servel20

wilkinss77 said:


> But the OP said the shop told them that it might not be a normal.


In all honesty, i could have gotten a pastel, enchi pastel or any other basic morph for the same price I paid for her online. But I'm glad I had a chance to pick her, she loves exploring, eating and is not nervous, shy or aggressive at all.


----------



## Zincubus

servel20 said:


> In all honesty, i could have gotten a pastel, enchi pastel or any other basic morph for the same price I paid for her online. But I'm glad I had a chance to pick her, she loves exploring, eating and is not nervous, shy or aggressive at all.


It’s always best to ‘see’ before you buy 


Well done !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bombjack

Zincubus said:


> It’s always best to ‘see’ before you buy
> 
> 
> Well done !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


100%


----------



## Margay

Your snake looks excellent. I think there is nothing wrong with it. If you are very worried, go to the vet. In general, a snake is a specific pet that requires special care. Few veterinarians know how to treat snakes and take proper care of them. I have never desired to have such a pet because I am very afraid of reptiles. I think having a snake at home is wild and unusual, but I respect everyone's choice. Since you just bought a snake, you probably don't know the ins and outs of caring for it. By the way, do you have other pets? How did they react to the new pet? I advise you to read the information on the care of pet snakes.


----------



## Malc

Margay said:


> Your snake looks excellent. I think there is nothing wrong with it. If you are very worried, go to the vet. In general, a snake is a specific pet that requires special care.


Why would the OP want to take it to the vet... its perfectly healthy, and a vet would not be able to say any different as to the genetics of this animal, at least not without expensive DNA sequencing !


----------

